# Dual Screen- Maus wechselt nicht zu zweiten Monitor[SOLVED]

## November Rain

Hi,

ich hab 2 TFT Monitore an meiner GF 8800 GTS G92 hängen und auch in der Xorg jeweils einen Screen pro Monitor erstellt. Das ganze funktionierte auch wieder eine Weile ganz gut bis ich den alten 19er TFT gegen einen neuen 22er getauscht hab und dann per NV Settings Tool eine neue Xorg.conf erzeugen lies. Nun wird zwar auf beiden Geräten ein Screen angezeigt aber die Maus bleibt bei dem ersten "hängen", ich kann also net zum zweiten Monitor wechseln. Hab bereits probiert den xserver neu zu emergen und auch schon eine ältere Version probiert. Danach auch immer wieder brav den Maustreiber gemerged, aber leider brachte es keine Abhilfe. Woran könnte das liegen? Hatte das Problem schon mal vor nem halben Jahr aber da lies es sich mit einem Wechsel auf nen maskierten Maustreiber beheben :/

Meine Xorg.conf:

```

# nvidia-settings: X configuration file generated by nvidia-settings

# nvidia-settings:  version 1.0  (root@Horst)  Mo 31. Dez 20:29:33 CET 2007

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

# Section "DRI"

#    Mode 0666

# EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

# This loads the GLX module

#    Load       "dri"

    Load           "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection     "extmod"

        Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load           "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load           "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

    Option         "Xinerama" "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Identifier     "Keyboard1"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

    Option         "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    #Option "XkbVariant"   "de-latin1"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

#     Driver      "evdev" 

#     Option      "evBits"        "+1-2" 

#     Option      "keyBits"       "~272-287" 

#     Option      "relBits"       "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

    Identifier     "Mouse1"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol" "Auto"   # Auto detect

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

#     Identifier  "Mouse1" 

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "HP w2408"

    HorizSync       24.0 - 94.0

    VertRefresh     48.0 - 85.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor1"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "DELL E228WFP"

    HorizSync       30.0 - 83.0

    VertRefresh     56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

    Identifier     "Standard VGA"

    Driver         "vga"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    BoardName      "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard1"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS 512"

    Option         "DRI" "true"

    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          1

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Videocard0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800 GTS 512"

    Option         "DRI" "true"

    Option         "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    BusID          "PCI:1:0:0"

    Screen          0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1280x1024 +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen 0"

    Device         "Videocard0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1920x1200 +0+0"

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1920x1200 +0+0; DFP-1: 1280x1024 +0+0; DFP-1: 1024x768 +0+0; DFP-1: 800x600 +0+0; DFP-1: 640x480 +0+0"

# Removed Option "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1280x1024 +0+0; DFP-1: 1024x768 +0+0; DFP-1: 800x600 +0+0; DFP-1: 640x480 +0+0"

    Identifier     "Screen1"

    Device         "Videocard1"

    Monitor        "Monitor1"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "RandRRotation" "True"

    Option         "TwinView" "0"

    Option         "metamodes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0; DFP-1: 1024x768 +0+0; DFP-1: 800x600 +0+0; DFP-1: 640x480 +0+0"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option         "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

```

----------

## blu3bird

Deine xorg.conf deaktiviert sowohl TwinView, als auch Xinerama. Wenn du die beiden Bildschirme zu einem großnen vereinen willst musst Du eins von beiden aktivieren.

----------

## November Rain

Hi,

ich will eben nicht beide Bildschirme zu einem Screen vereinen, das würde funktionieren aber da ich links 1920x 1200 und rechts 1680 * 1050 habe verzieht sich somit die ganze Anzeige zu sehr. Ich hätte gern 2 unabhängige Screens. Die Screens werden auch beim Start geladen, nur dummerweise wechselt die Maus nicht zum 2ten Monitor.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *November Rain wrote:*   

> ich will eben nicht beide Bildschirme zu einem Screen vereinen, das würde funktionieren aber da ich links 1920x 1200 und rechts 1680 * 1050 habe verzieht sich somit die ganze Anzeige zu sehr. Ich hätte gern 2 unabhängige Screens. Die Screens werden auch beim Start geladen, nur dummerweise wechselt die Maus nicht zum 2ten Monitor.

 

Also ich seh' jetzt auf den ersten Blick eigentlich in deiner xorg.conf keinen Grund, warum es nicht so funktionieren sollte, wie du es wünschst.

Kann es vielleicht an irgendetwas anderem liegen? Verhindert vielleicht der Window-Manager, dass der Mauszeiger den Bildschirm verlässt? Das ließe sich wahrscheinlich testen, indem du X einfach mal ganz ohne Window-Manager startest.

----------

## firefly

 *November Rain wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich will eben nicht beide Bildschirme zu einem Screen vereinen, das würde funktionieren aber da ich links 1920x 1200 und rechts 1680 * 1050 habe verzieht sich somit die ganze Anzeige zu sehr. Ich hätte gern 2 unabhängige Screens. Die Screens werden auch beim Start geladen, nur dummerweise wechselt die Maus nicht zum 2ten Monitor.

 

Dann kannst du die maus nicht zum andren screen wechseln, da die beiden Screens unabhängig sind. Du brauchst entweder TwinView oder Xinerama um beide Screens zu einem großen Virtuellen Monitor zusammenzufassen, wobei jeder einzelne Physikalische Monitor einem Screen zugeordnet ist. Und wenn ein Xinerama verstehende WM verwendet wird, verzieht sich nichts an der Anzeige.

Bei meinem letzten test mit xinerama/twinview, hat sich die anzeige nicht verzogen. Sondern  jeder Screen hatte die passende Auflösung (1680x150 und 1280x1024) und KDE (mit aktiven Xinerama) hatte die beiden Screens jeweils erkannt.

----------

## wols

Hallo,

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen 0" 

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1" 

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
```

Probier mal:

```
Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0" 

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen1" 

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Simple Layout"

    Screen         "Screen0"

    Screen         "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"
```

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Dann kannst du die maus nicht zum andren screen wechseln, da die beiden Screens unabhängig sind. Du brauchst entweder TwinView oder Xinerama um beide Screens zu einem großen Virtuellen Monitor zusammenzufassen, wobei jeder einzelne Physikalische Monitor einem Screen zugeordnet ist.

 

Klar klann man die Maus auch bei unabhängigen Screens rüberschubsen. Die Funktion mehrerer Screens in einem X-Server-Layout ist schließlich wesentlich älter als Twinview und Xinerama zusammen.

Und zu "einem virtuellen Monitor" zusammenfassen will er ja wohl gar nicht.

----------

## November Rain

Hi,

@Thesmallone: Ich habs bereits mit mehreren Windowmanager probiert(kwin, metacity, beryl/compiz fusion). Ich kann ja schon beim Anmeldescreen(KDM/GDM) nicht zum zweiten Monitor wechseln also musses am X selbst liegen.

@ firefly: natürlich geht das, das ganze lief ja auch schon ne ganze Weile problemlos.(halbes Jahr)

@wols: Danke, werd ich mal probieren.

Das Problem war schonmal beim Wechsel zu Xorg 1.4 aber da reichte es den Maustreiber nochmla neu zu kompilieren, war damals n Bug im Xorg. Werde den Tipp von wols mal probieren sobald ich wieder im Gentoo arbeite.

PS: Die Xorg.conf stammt übrigens aus dem Nvidia settings tool.

----------

## November Rain

So, hab das von wols mal probiert aber bringt leider keine Besserung, es ändert sich gar nix.

----------

## firefly

 *November Rain wrote:*   

> So, hab das von wols mal probiert aber bringt leider keine Besserung, es ändert sich gar nix.

 

hast du eventuell die alte config noch? wenn ja dann überprüf mal in welchen punkten sich die alte von der neuen unterscheidet.

----------

## wols

 *November Rain wrote:*   

> So, hab das von wols mal probiert aber bringt leider keine Besserung, es ändert sich gar nix.

 

Hallo,

bei mir geht das aber so  :Smile: 

Du hast das Leerzeichen im Identifier entfernt?

Bring doch mal Deine /var/log/Xorg.0.log

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Ich denke mal das es daran liegt das du Unterschiedlichen Auflösungen hast. Hat mal ein

ähnliches Problem und das Programm was mir wenigstens etwas weiter helfen konnte war

glaube ich "dualmouse". Bei google habe ich dazu dieses gefunden:

dualmouse.c

Wie se compiliert wird steht dabei.

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja.

MfG

----------

## firefly

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ich denke mal das es daran liegt das du Unterschiedlichen Auflösungen hast. Hat mal ein
> 
> ähnliches Problem und das Programm was mir wenigstens etwas weiter helfen konnte war
> ...

 

hmm bei mir funktioniert es auch wenn beide Monitore mit unterschiedlichen Auflösungen laufen. Mein letzter test war mit aktiven Xinerama, laptop display (1680x1050) + LCD (1280x1024)

----------

## November Rain

 *fuchur wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> Ich denke mal das es daran liegt das du Unterschiedlichen Auflösungen hast. Hat mal ein
> 
> ähnliches Problem und das Programm was mir wenigstens etwas weiter helfen konnte war
> ...

 

Ich hatte schon immer unterschiedliche Auflösungen, das hat Gentoo noch nie gestört. Hab nur meinen 19er gegen einen 22er getauscht aber das lief auch schon mit den 22er kurze Zeit tadellos. 

Die alte Config hab ich leider nicht mehr. 

EDIT: Oh, hab gar net gesehen das sich dort n Leerzeichen eingeschlichen hat, jetz läuft es wieder fehlerfrei  :Smile: 

Vielen dank allen die geholfen haben!  :Smile: 

Das Log:

```

This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.

It is not supported in any way.

Bugs may be filed in the bugzilla at http://bugs.freedesktop.org/.

Select the "xorg" product for bugs you find in this release.

Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions please check the

latest version in the X.Org Foundation git repository.

See http://wiki.x.org/wiki/GitPage for git access instructions.

X.Org X Server 1.4.0.90

Release Date: 5 September 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-gentoo i686 

Current Operating System: Linux Horst 2.6.23-gentoo-r5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Sun Jan 13 19:54:43 CET 2008 i686

Build Date: 15 February 2008  09:07:37PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb 22 18:40:29 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard1"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Videocard0"

(EE) Screen Screen0 doesn't exist: deleting placement

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "Xinerama" "0"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "true"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/").

(==) Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/OTF,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x81d2660

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

   X.Org Video Driver: 2.0

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.0

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 2.0

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,29c0 card 1462,7345 rev 02 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,29c1 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1a:0: chip 8086,2937 card 1462,7345 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1a:1: chip 8086,2938 card 1462,7345 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1a:7: chip 8086,293c card 1462,7345 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,293e card 1462,735a rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,2940 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:4: chip 8086,2948 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:5: chip 8086,294a card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,2934 card 1462,7345 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,2935 card 1462,7345 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,2936 card 1462,7345 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,2939 card 1462,7345 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,293a card 1462,7345 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,244e card 0000,0000 rev 92 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,2916 card 1462,7345 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:2: chip 8086,2922 card 1462,7345 rev 02 class 01,06,01 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,2930 card 1462,7345 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0600 card 1462,8010 rev a2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 11ab,6121 card 11ab,6121 rev b2 class 01,01,8f hdr 00

(II) PCI: 04:00:0: chip 10ec,8168 card 1462,345c rev 01 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 05:01:0: chip 1102,0005 card 1102,0021 rev 00 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,5), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x001a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000bfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf7dfffff (0x3e00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:4), (0,3,3), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf7e00000 - 0xf7efffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 4: bridge is at (0:28:5), (0,4,4), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 4 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 4 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf7f00000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,5,5), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000efff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfebfffff (0x6c00000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0600) rev 162, Mem @ 0xf6000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xf4000000/25, I/O @ 0xbc00/7, BIOS @ 0xf7de0000/17

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x200000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf7fff000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf7effc00 - 0xf7efffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf3ffec00 - 0xf3ffecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf3fff000 - 0xf3fff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf3fff800 - 0xf3fffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf3ff8000 - 0xf3ffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf3fffc00 - 0xf3ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf7de0000 - 0xf7dfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x0000949f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x200000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xf7fff000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xf7effc00 - 0xf7efffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf3ffec00 - 0xf3ffecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xf3fff000 - 0xf3fff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf3fff800 - 0xf3fffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf3ff8000 - 0xf3ffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf3fffc00 - 0xf3ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf7de0000 - 0xf7dfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x0000949f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x200000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf7fff000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf7effc00 - 0xf7efffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf3ffec00 - 0xf3ffecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf3fff000 - 0xf3fff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf3fff800 - 0xf3fffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf3ff8000 - 0xf3ffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf3fffc00 - 0xf3ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf7de0000 - 0xf7dfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x0000949f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "type1" will be loaded by default.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 15:31:25 PST 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.2.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.2.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.0

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:41:00 PST 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.4.0.90, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x200000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf7fff000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf7effc00 - 0xf7efffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf3ffec00 - 0xf3ffecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf3fff000 - 0xf3fff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf3fff800 - 0xf3fffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf3ff8000 - 0xf3ffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf3fffc00 - 0xf3ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf7de0000 - 0xf7dfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x0000949f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x200000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf7fff000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf7effc00 - 0xf7efffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf3ffec00 - 0xf3ffecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf3fff000 - 0xf3fff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf3fff800 - 0xf3fffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf3ff8000 - 0xf3ffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf3fffc00 - 0xf3ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf7de0000 - 0xf7dfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x0000949f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [42] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [43] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "MetaModes" "DFP-0: 1920x1200 +0+0"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8800 GTS 512 (G92) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.92.16.00.25

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8800 GTS 512 at

(--) NVIDIA(0):     PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     HP w2408 (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0):     DELL E228WFP (DFP-1)

(--) NVIDIA(0): HP w2408 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): HP w2408 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(--) NVIDIA(0): DELL E228WFP (DFP-1): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): DELL E228WFP (DFP-1): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Display Device found referenced in MetaMode: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "DFP-0:1920x1200+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1200

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (93, 95); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(II) NVIDIA(1): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

   "Screen1" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

(**) NVIDIA(1): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(1): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(1): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "TwinView" "0"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "MetaModes" "DFP-1: 1680x1050 +0+0; DFP-1: 1024x768 +0+0; DFP-1: 800x600 +0+0; DFP-1: 640x480 +0+0"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Option "RandRRotation" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(1): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8800 GTS 512 (G92) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(1): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(1): VideoBIOS: 62.92.16.00.25

(II) NVIDIA(1): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(1): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(1): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8800 GTS 512 at

(--) NVIDIA(1):     PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(1):     HP w2408 (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(1):     DELL E228WFP (DFP-1)

(--) NVIDIA(1): HP w2408 (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(1): HP w2408 (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(--) NVIDIA(1): DELL E228WFP (DFP-1): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(1): DELL E228WFP (DFP-1): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(1): Display Device found referenced in MetaMode: DFP-1

(II) NVIDIA(1): Assigned Display Device: DFP-1

(II) NVIDIA(1): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "DFP-1:1680x1050+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "DFP-1:1024x768+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "DFP-1:800x600+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "DFP-1:640x480+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(1): Virtual screen size determined to be 1680 x 1050

(--) NVIDIA(1): DPI set to (90, 88); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(1):     option

(==) NVIDIA(1): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  Yes, I do.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xf8000000 - 0xfbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xfea00000 - 0xfebfffff (0x200000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xf7fff000 - 0xf7ffffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xf7effc00 - 0xf7efffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xf3ffec00 - 0xf3ffecff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xf3fff000 - 0xf3fff7ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xf3fff800 - 0xf3fffbff (0x400) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xf3ff8000 - 0xf3ffbfff (0x4000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0xf3fffc00 - 0xf3ffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0xf7de0000 - 0xf7dfffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xf4000000 - 0xf5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xf6000000 - 0xf6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [18] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ec1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c40f (0x10) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x0000c480 - 0x0000c483 (0x4) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x0000c880 - 0x0000c883 (0x4) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0   0x00000400 - 0x0000041f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0   0x00009480 - 0x0000949f (0x20) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x00009803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0   0x00009880 - 0x00009887 (0x8) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0   0x0000a080 - 0x0000a09f (0x20) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0   0x0000a480 - 0x0000a49f (0x20) IX[B]

   [38] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [39] -1   0   0x0000a880 - 0x0000a89f (0x20) IX[B]

   [40] -1   0   0x0000ac00 - 0x0000ac1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [41] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc7f (0x80) IX[B](B)

   [42] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [43] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(0):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(0):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(0):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(0):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "DFP-0:1920x1200+0+0"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DRI" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) NVIDIA(1): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(1): Unable to connect to the ACPI daemon; the ACPI daemon may not

(II) NVIDIA(1):     be running or the "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration option

(II) NVIDIA(1):     may not be set correctly.  When the ACPI daemon is

(II) NVIDIA(1):     available, the NVIDIA X driver can use it to receive ACPI

(II) NVIDIA(1):     events.  For details, please see the "ConnectToAcpid" and

(II) NVIDIA(1):     "AcpidSocketPath" X configuration options in Appendix B: X

(II) NVIDIA(1):     Config Options in the README.

(II) NVIDIA(1): Setting mode "DFP-1:1680x1050+0+0"

(II) NVIDIA(1): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(II) NVIDIA(1): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(1): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(1): Silken mouse enabled

(WW) NVIDIA(1): Option "DRI" is not used

(WW) NVIDIA(1): Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

Screen 0 is using RAC for mem

Screen 0 is using RAC for io

Screen 1 is using RAC for mem

Screen 1 is using RAC for io

(II) Entity 0 shares no resources

(II) Entity 1 shares no resources

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Mouse1: Sensitivity: 1

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "de"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbVariant: "nodeadkeys"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) evaluating device (Mouse1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

(II) 3rd Button detected: disabling emulate3Button

```

----------

